

Southfork's Open Source SecViz Tool Under Legal Attack - rossjudson
https://plus.google.com/112482032780181267192/posts/XBhgQ72UP83

======
rossjudson
The plaintiff (Battelle) has claimed copyright violation, amongst other
things. This is crazy. Southfork's system is _written in a different language_
, and this can be verified because the source is visible to the public on
github, at
[https://github.com/visdom/visdom](https://github.com/visdom/visdom), as is
the commit log for every line of source.

